# Favorite Links



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Outbackers, let's trade websites! Please post your favorite links. Mine are:

www.grc.com: Gibson Research. I use the Shields Up! port prober to check the security of my PC. How do hackers perceive your PC? Is your firewall working properly? Take the Shields Up! test here and find out.

www.loansatwholesale.com: First mortgages and refinances. If you have "A" credit, I have not found anywhere else online (or offline) with lower rates and fees. We have used these guys 4 times in the past.

www.cheaptickets.com: Online travel. OK, I have to plug my employer.

www.benzel.net: Custom built computers at the lowest price anywhere. My hobby.

www.catalog.com: Web host. Online hosting. For $24 a year hosting fee, you can host as many domains as you want. If any of you need a webhost, contact me. I will host you for free. No monthly charge. 50 MB space. You just pay for your domain name.

www.presidentmatch.com: Who to vote for? This site ask you a few questions about major issues, then compares your answers with how the Presidential candidates feel on each issue. At the end, you are presented with the candidates who best fit your beliefs. For me, Kerry: 100%. Bush 17%.

www.coloradodirectory.com: Just about everything you need to know about what to do in Colorado. Lots of private campground listings. Neat search features like "open year around."

www.broadbandreports.com: All about high speed internet connections. I use this site to test my internet speed connection. Click Test+Tools, then Speed Tests to test your upload and download bandwidth.

Thats all that comes to mind now. I'll check my work PC for those I missed on Monday.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Castle...
I started a similar topic awhile back. Check there for some links too.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

! My bad. Where is the thread?


----------

